#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Mac Apps thread

## melvbot

Noticed theres a few Mac users here and just wondering if anyones found any decent apps lately?
 Ive been fiddling with Sandvox lately but still get drawn back to Rapidweaver.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Well, Imagewell is one of my favorite and simplest apps and I have been using it almost two years now.

However, in the past few months it has given me an update option which until tonight I had ignored. Now that I have updated it to a version virtually the same as the one I knew and loved, I have it on a 7 day trial.

I replaced the free old one with this.  :Sad:

----------


## bongthom

adium was a good messaging client but msn seem to have fucked it up now

----------


## Tao

DVD software - Handbrake, MactheRipper and Visualhub are all good.

Just switched to Camino for my web browser

Appfresh is a good program to autocheck all your apps for the latest updates.

----------


## Tao

> Well, Imagewell is one of my favorite and simplest apps and I have been using it almost two years now.
> 
> However, in the past few months it has given me an update option which until tonight I had ignored. Now that I have updated it to a version virtually the same as the one I knew and loved, I have it on a 7 day trial.
> 
> I replaced the free old one with this.


Scamp, you can get an older version here - Don't update next time  :Very Happy: 

Download CHIP.eu - ImageWell 3 English EN

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ Nice one Tao, have a green.

----------


## cimboc

Good stuff, I was thinking of starting something like this but got busy  :Sad: 

Some gems I've come to like recently,
_OmniDiskSweeper_
_ExifRenamer_
_AppCleaner_
_iSquint_ - hopefully VisualHub one day.
_iStumbler_

Just got my hands on _Stuffit 12 Deluxe_ and am loving the ability to use it both ways. Plus as I don't have Leopard I use the free version of _SuperDuper_ which is great - thinking of upgrading too...
_Inquisitor_ seems to be a nifty little one to.

----------


## buad hai

Two of my favorites:

LaunchBar
An application launcher and all around keep-your-hands-on-the-keyboard tool.

Graphic Converter
A fine photo editor.

----------


## buad hai

World Clock Deluxe
Put clocks for multiple time zones on your desktop.

Path Finder
A better Finder.

----------


## bongthom

UnRarX - Mac OS X RAR Extraction Utility for extracting files

----------


## cimboc

> Appfresh is a good program to autocheck all your apps for the latest updates.


This looks like an awesome program, my only question is going to be when it tries to do updates that requires licenses or aren't free  :Wink:

----------


## Butterfly

Virtual PC is quite useful and I found this other great package that works also on Macs: Windows XP Pro

Who said the Mac was dead ?  :Smile:

----------


## Tao

> I found this other great package that works also on Macs: Windows XP Pro


I notice you are not a Vista fan...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## buad hai

> Virtual PC is quite useful and I found this other great package that works also on Macs: Windows XP Pro


You simply can't resist can you? Jealousy? Mental illness? Extraordinary feelings of inadequacy? Which is it?

Why not just go play in your own playground?

----------


## Tao

BTW, thanks for the Path Finder tip, Buad Hai.  I've never seen that before it looks good.  Tried to green you but out of ammo.

----------


## Tao

Forgot to mention, if you like Launchbar - then Quicksilver and Butler are excellent alternatives (and both free).

----------


## cimboc

> Good stuff, I was thinking of starting something like this but got busy 
> 
> Some gems I've come to like recently,
> _OmniDiskSweeper_
> _ExifRenamer_
> _AppCleaner_
> _iSquint_ - hopefully VisualHub one day.
> _iStumbler_
> 
> ...


OOPS, just realised not much point telling people about applications without an explications and link  :34: 

OmniDiskSweeper - The Omni Group - OmniDiskSweeper
_This is a great program for keeping an eye on your hdd and in particular the sizes and where they are._

ExifRenamer - http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/10043
_This one if for renaming pictures as they are downloaded off your digital camera. Great to help keep track of them_

AppCleaner - AppCleaner 1.2b1 software download - Mac OS X - VersionTracker
_Now this is a real gem! drag the appl etc into it and it finds all the locations of components on ya hdd to delete them 100%_

iSquint - iSquint - iPod Video Made Easy.
_Everyone knows iSquint... don't they  its for people like me who haven't brought VisualHub_ 

iStumbler - iStumbler 98
_Plenty of wireless discovery applications out there but this one has been got to me, used it successfully to find free connections when out of town numerous times_

----------


## cimboc

> Forgot to mention, if you like Launchbar - then Quicksilver and Butler are excellent alternatives (and both free).


Yer I heard and seen some great things done with Quicksilver. Cheers for reminding me to get off my arse and hunting it down.

----------


## Butterfly

> You simply can't resist can you? Jealousy? Mental illness? Extraordinary feelings of inadequacy? Which is it?


all of the above, a Mac thread is like a flashing red light for me

----------


## buad hai

> all of the above, a Mac thread is like a flashing red light for me


It's just grown rather tiresome. Must every thread with the word "Mac" in it become a soapbox for your childish anti-Apple crusade?

----------


## Claus31000

but the fact non the less.......the guys behind mac themselves made it possible to run windows on your machines....Mac or PC ...i think if u  cook  that question down ...then  it's back from the good old days when a pc was more of a txt based editor...today with all those  fine or less fine OS....many people choose a pc...more programmes to choose from and so so on.....Hats off to you guys who stick with mac.....hats off to the guys playing around with linux and other OS as well.....
Think most people are stuck with windows something..it is almost preinstalled on any PC or notebook you buy....and the wont lower the price if u don't want anything preinstalled so i've heard any way........So Mac , PC the difference is only in the heart of the users....Both platforms seem to get whatever task the user want done....just in different ways......I'll stick to my PC Notebook......


Claus

----------


## buad hai

> So Mac , PC the difference is only in the heart of the users....


Well said Claus. Too bad it's a message that BF can't get his head around.

----------


## melvbot

if you havent heard of it already lookout for macheist.
 They do shareware bundles every now and again.currently doing a bundle for $49 for 12 apps.Last one was good I got Pixelmator,Cha Ching,Cover Sutra,App Zapper,1 Password and a bunch of others for £25.Bargain

----------


## Butterfly

> Too bad it's a message that BF can't get his head around.


too bad you can't your head outside the MacOS, have you tried Unbuntu Linux for Macs ? quite good I was told

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I knew a guy in the UK who drove a Vauxhall Nova and was always slagging off my neighbours Masarati saying it was just for show and was too expensive.

I think he was jealous deep down.

----------


## melvbot

> Originally Posted by slackula
> 
> "How do I use Transmission without a mouse?"
> 
> 
> good question


terminal?

----------


## Wallalai

Everplay is a lightweight standalone media player who plays music from the iTunes Library or the Last FM online radio service. Free, but still in beta.

Everplay



Dropir is a small utility that allow to drag files, URL on the icon in the menu bar and generate a kind of tiny URL.  1 gig free space.

Droplr &bull; Hello

----------


## Butterfly

> terminal?


it does ? that would too good to be true  :Smile:

----------


## Wallalai

So ... I've tested Dropir and it's clearly not as good as Dropbox. Moved to trash.


But Everplay is a nice lightweight app, I'll keep it.

----------


## melvbot

This is mostly for UK users but there are some Euro/US offers 
iTunes 12 Days of Christmas

----------


## melvbot

If youve got loads of downloads like movies or games give this app a try. Instead of just having the folder with the movie or whatever in it this creates and icon file so you can have a nice icon of a DVD case with the movie/game cover as the icon

 You need to find the pic you want to use yourself but after that its as simple as dragging the pic into the app to create the icon, then drag the folder/file into the app and it applies the icon to the file or folder.

 Best of all its free!

SlipCover

----------


## melvbot

> If youve got loads of downloads like movies or games give this app a try. Instead of just having the folder with the movie or whatever in it this creates and icon file so you can have a nice icon of a DVD case with the movie/game cover as the icon
> 
>  You need to find the pic you want to use yourself but after that its as simple as dragging the pic into the app to create the icon, then drag the folder/file into the app and it applies the icon to the file or folder.
> 
>  Best of all its free!
> 
> SlipCover


Just to tie in with this is a site for covers you can use

Cdcovers.cc / World's Largest CD Covers and DVD Covers Album Art Archive

----------


## Wallalai

Thanks for this app and the link. I have to check more as it seems that some covers don't show correctly in Cover Flow.

----------


## melvbot

> Thanks for this app and the link. I have to check more as it seems that some covers don't show correctly in Cover Flow.


I havent tried that many yet but havent noticed any probs so far. Great app for free if you like any sort of media.

----------


## Wallalai

I'll have a close look, coz I like the look of the DVD box icons. Many avi movies on my 1TB external hard drive.

I have to test if it's also compatible with XBMC.

----------


## Butterfly

don't bother with XBMC, it's crap

Use Plex, it will download for you all the DVD covers automatically

----------


## Wallalai

I've downloaded today a music torrent and it came as .wma files.

I had to look for a free converter to mp3 and found Audion.

Audion 3 - The ultimate Macintosh MP3 player / encoder

----------


## melvbot

Everyone knows that VLC is OK as a media player but this one isnt too bad either, looks a bit better than VLC as well

movist - Project Hosting on Google Code

----------


## Wallalai

^Really interesting software, thanks. Just saw a news today about it on a french Mac website today.  :Smile:

----------


## Wallalai

You may want to give a kind of an old shape to your pictures, like the old Polaroid one.

Here is a free app you could like: Poladroid project | the easiest and funniest Polaroid Image Maker my bungalow in the garden  :Smile: 

Here is an example, crappy ... like a polaroid :Smile: 


Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

I like this app, and I tried 3 times with the same pic and get 3 different results  :Smile:

----------


## Wallalai

And of course Skitch, doesn't matter if it was already mentioned in this thread. It deserve another report.

The ultimate pics sharing tool only available for Mac  :Smile:  And it's free, even if I had to pay for it I wouldn't hesitate. A great tool.

Skitch.com + Skitch = fast and fun screen capture and image sharing.







Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

----------


## Butterfly

I have spent the whole afternoon installing different emulators on the Mac,

found this, this is absolutely great, brought back all kind of memories

Pure Mac: Emulators

you need to download the ROMs, but they are easy to find. There are different version of ROMs that were hacked back in the days by the enthusiasts to have access to the MONITOR ( rings a bell ?  :Smile:  ) and do all kind of backdoor things, notably hacking and cheating games in INTEGER mode  :Razz: 

a lot of nice documentation by former Apple employees, hacks, and tricks to use the different version of Apple IIe, IIc, II+, II etc...

this is absolutely great, can investigate how machines would work back then, old language machine etc...

----------


## Wallalai

NameChanger is a very useful free software (Donationware).




> Product Description:
> NameChanger helps you rename a list of files quickly and easily. See the changes as you type. Change names by Replace First Occurrence, Replace Last Occurrence, Replace All, Wildcard, Prepend, Append, Character Removal, Sequence and Date. Advanced options for file extensions and selective renaming. Also includes an Image Browser for visual reordering, integrated Quick Look and the ability to save renames for later use.
> 
> What's new in this version:
> Added Snow Leopard Compatibility
> 
> Operating System Requirements:
> This product is designed to run on the following operating systems:
> Mac OS X 10.5 Intel
> Mac OS X 10.5 PPC



NameChanger 2.2.2 software download - Mac OS X - VersionTracker

----------


## melvbot

I upgraded to a Macbook with Snow Leopard a few weeks ago and was quite a fan of the look of the callout when you right click and app on the dock. You get a nice grey/white box pop up with the options, then I hit my hot corner for Expose, yuk!

 This ugly blue garish outline appears when you hover over a window, must have let the tea boy have a go on that one. So I set out to find something to replace it and this is what I used.

http://creativebits.org/mac_os_x/cha...posé_outerglow

 Its pretty simple as its just overwriting a .png file, theres a folder with the files in to download but you could just make your own or modify the existing ones and change it to whatever you want.

----------


## melvbot

Got an email today and its always nice to here from my fave app bundle discounters Macheist!

 They bundle together apps and sell them at a discount, you might need some of the apps and not others but theres usually something in there thats worth the price

MacHeist ~ Getting deeper into the truck now.

----------


## Wallalai

^ I can see the RipIt -[at]The Mac DVD Ripper icon there. Bought it last year in a MacUpdate Bundle.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Got an email today and its always nice to here from my fave app bundle discounters Macheist!
> 
>  They bundle together apps and sell them at a discount, you might need some of the apps and not others but theres usually something in there thats worth the price
> 
> MacHeist ~ Getting deeper into the truck now.


What's also nice is that their page is designed with zero Flash -- runs on the iPhone as well as it does on the Mac.

----------


## melvbot

Ive just stumbled across a very impressive iPhone app for remote support/access called TeamViewer. Im hoping to start a small business dong this sort of stuff so it could turn out to be a real gem.

 The iPhone app now has me controlling my desktop from my iPhone, all it requires is the Mac/PC user to initiate a session (nothing needed to install on their comp) you enter the key and password and thats it, connected. Works with both PC (up to Win 7) and Mac

This is for the TeamViewer site

TeamViewer - Free Remote Access and Remote Desktop Sharing over the Internet

Im not posting iTunes store links anymore so just search for the app  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

TinyVNC viewer sounds familiar ?  :mid: 

and how is it different ? I think there is Java plugin version of VNC

----------


## melvbot

> TinyVNC viewer sounds familiar ? 
> 
> and how is it different ? I think there is Java plugin version of VNC


As usual Butty you miss the point, its an iPhone app.  :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

and they don't have VNC for iPhone ?  :mid: 

PS: they do  :Razz:

----------


## melvbot

> and they don't have VNC for iPhone ? 
> 
> PS: they do


Yes of course there are other VNC clients for the iPhone. Does TinyVNC have an iPhone app?  Nope.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> and they don't have VNC for iPhone ? 
> 
> PS: they do 
> 
> 
> Yes of course there are other VNC clients for the iPhone. Does TinyVNC have an iPhone app?  Nope.


Stop falling for the troll - it's always the same scenario with Butterfly - he does it just to get a reaction from someone in the thread. He doesn't care about anything he says, or accuracy, or anything.

But then again, you knew that ...

----------


## melvbot

Yup, my fault for putting this in the wrong thread, it was supposed to be in the iPhone one.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Yup, my fault for putting this in the wrong thread, it was supposed to be in the iPhone one.


Nope, not at all - most people are smart enough to figure out the intent of your post.

----------


## Butterfly

> Yes of course there are other VNC clients for the iPhone. Does TinyVNC have an iPhone app? Nope


you sure you are not related to Scampy ?  :mid: 

TinyVNC is just one of the many VNC port, could be any VNC client  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

iTeleport: Jaadu VNC

VNC for iPhone - Download Free Lite Version. VNC for easy access to Mac OS X and Windows PC

----------


## melvbot

Ive long been a fan of Quicksilver

quicksilver:what_is_quicksilver [docs]

 uber app launcher/file finder/timesaver extraordinaire but a lot of people are put off by how theres a few things you have to learn to do some of the more complicated stuff.

 Well theres a new kid on the block, far simpler in terms of features as its a BETA but it could be a nice alternative to the other app launchers out there like Google Search box (made by the guy who made Quicksilver)

 Its called Alfred, hmmmm

Alfred App

Does the usual application launching with a few other minimal features and learns from your habits what you will most likely use when the first few letter are typed such as "SA" for Safari etc. Nice UI as well.

----------


## Wallalai

> Got an email today and its always nice to here from my fave app bundle discounters Macheist!
> 
>  They bundle together apps and sell them at a discount, you might need some of the apps and not others but theres usually something in there thats worth the price
> 
> MacHeist ~ Getting deeper into the truck now.



Finally bought the bundle who come with 3 more free apps. The last day today.

----------


## melvbot

^ bought mine last night  :Smile:  great deal for $20

it's last chance to grab it, only 16 hrs or so left. A portion of your purchase goes to charidee so it supports good causes as well

----------


## melvbot

oops, wrong thread.

----------


## Wallalai

French translation of menus and subtitles available here:


Tales of Monkey Island en Français ! Patch de Traduction FR - MonkeyIsland.fr

----------


## Wallalai

Mod, delete it again and I'll show over the net what is the policy on the teakdoor forum. Screenshot already in my computer.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Mod, delete it again and I'll show over the net what is the policy on the teakdoor forum. Screenshot already in my computer.


What has the cretin deleted again?

----------


## Butterfly

> Mod, delete it again and I'll show over the net what is the policy on the teakdoor forum. Screenshot already in my computer.


Quack Quack !!!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Mod, delete it again and I'll show over the net what is the policy on the teakdoor forum. Screenshot already in my computer.


Are we supposed to be scared?

----------


## melvbot

Macbuzzer - mac software bundles gone insane...

Theres an app for free here called Rucksack, you need a Twitter account as you have to tweet their promo link for a license.
http://rucksackapp.com/

----------


## Wallalai

Thanks for the info.

----------


## Wallalai

A new bundle is available at: MacUpdate Promo Spring Bundle 2010 - 11 Great Apps for $49.99

Including:

Hyperspaces
WebSnapper
Hydra
SpellCatcher X
Parallels 5
Timeline 3D
Back-in-Time
ForeverSave
MacDVDRipper Pro
MacScan

DVDRemaster Pro for the first 10'000 buyers

Worst the price of 49,99 $ only for Parallels 5 (79 $).

----------


## melvbot

Amazon stealthily releases Kindle app for Mac - The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)

Amazon Kindle app released for Mac, freebie too

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Amazon stealthily releases Kindle app for Mac - The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)
> 
> Amazon Kindle app released for Mac, freebie too


...adn a shitty app it is -- way to go to compete with Apple's sense of style, and trying to stave off the inevitable death sentence of the Kindle in 2 weeks.

----------


## melvbot

Just signed up for this 

CloudApp

 Its a filesharing service for stuff like screenshots, MP3's/files etc. Its works from the menu  bar so say you have a screenshot/image you want to post to TD or for a friend to download you drag the file to the menu bar icon, it uploads it to your account, then does its little trick which is copying the URL for the file to the clipboard automatically. Saves a few clicks

CloudApp Instantly Shares Any File, Is My New Favorite Timesaver - File Sharing - Lifehacker

----------


## melvbot

Theres a fair few file conversion apps around so heres another one. It converts images, photos, music, documents, archives and maybe even water into wine.

Dragoman

----------


## melvbot

I havent tried this as I rarely download anything by torrent nowadays as I have a conscience for all the poor starving app makers and film execs who struggle to get by on multi-million pound salaries and backhand deals.

 Its a download manager/torrent app with a free and paid version.

 If you dont have a conscience then go ahead and try it. Who am I to judge content thieves?  :mid: 

Folx: free torrent downloader for Mac which can be both torrent client for Mac and Internet download manager

----------


## melvbot

Just spotted this on a blog. Its an easy way to create and remember strong passwords. I dont need to do this as I use 1Passwd which has a built in strong password generator but its a great tip

 For example you need something thats easy to remember, say "teakdoorrocks" for example. To make this into a strong password simply use the key on the keyboard to the right (or left) to make it strong so "teakdoorrocks" becomes "yrslfppttpvld"

 Strong(er) password thats easy to remember

----------

